

Lexus has created a real, rideable hoverboard - rezamoaiandin
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7zTCgMPZRuo

======
techdragon
There are soft wisps of vapour that can be seen during that clip.

My money is on it being a compact cryogenic superconductor and the Meissner
effect.

A new state of the art in compact cryogenics would be pretty cool. (pun
intended) But this hoverboard is likely little more than a gimmick.

~~~
rezamoaiandin
Good analysis! I'm just hoping that it is real and one day I can get on one.
Its a step in the right direction though.

